# Patience Is A Virtue



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

A few years back I got a Hamilton case in a deal (along with 2 Van Horns and a Meteor). I asked Rene Rondeau what my chances were of finding a dial and a movement. The answer was "next to none": the movement was particular to this watch only, and in all his time as a watchmaker he had never seens spares. And as the watch in question was very rare and NOT SOLID GOLD the chances of finding a movement from a scrapped watch or a donor watch was next to impossible.

A couple years passed. Then a miracle happened. An NOS movement, dial and hands was posted on ebay. I had bought from the seller before and in short order, a deal was concluded at a VERY high price. I had Rene overhaul the watch, which also entailed him finding a rare two piece stem. I think the result is stunning. Here it is:










It is true: this is not an electric watch. But it has more in common, by way of design, with the early electric watches, than it does with its horological contemporaries.

The movement is an interesting story. It is a 17 jewel automatic movement that Hamilton sourced from Keurth Freres. It is very similar to the Certina 25-451 which was also made by Keurth Freres, but differs in that the Certina was a 23 jewel movement. We can't account for the difference, except to think that the import duties must have been higher on a 23 jewel movement. The answer to that question is shrouded in the mysts of time.

So back to my title statement: "Patience is a Virtue". I think you can find nearly everything if you have the patience to wait. It may take several months, years, or perhaps decades but you will ultimately find everything that you are looking for. Sermon over!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I love the designs of Hamiltons and that one is particularly good. :yes: Enjoy. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! What a unique looking watch. I'm loving the look of this watch. It was definitely worth restoring. From a visual design point of view there is just toms of dynamic movement with this case and I can't get enough of those lugs!! Can you tell us a bit more about the piece. Date, size, etc...

Cheers


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Undoubtedly my favourite looking Hamilton. I think it's outstanding.

There has been 3 of these on the worlds favourite auction site in the past month. One was a buy-it-now at $4500 but shockingly it didn't sell. I confess I toyed with the idea.

The one from Rene's book is up for sale now but at a buy-it-now of $12000 it doesn't look like he seriously wants to sell it & who can blame him?

Beautiful watch Martinus & a great story.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That is stunning!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Congratulations on finishing the watch, well worth waiting for...


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Plus one really, a great looking watch and always nice to beat the odds and reassemble an impossible project.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Superb restoration, Martinus.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I like this watch & I like the story.

Above all, I like an happy ending story about a nice watch. :thumbup:

I've read it today. I must say "Thanks, Martinus"! :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:notworthy:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Paul (Silver Hawk) showed me some of his wonderful Hamiltons. They had some outstanding designs and this one is a fabulous example. Great watch, thanks for posting!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great story, & a great watch, well done


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Great story, & a great watch, well done


When have you changed your avatar? The new one looks cool! B)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Great story, & a great watch, well done
> ...


Tonight :russian:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Tonight :russian:


Ah, so I do manage to keep up with things :lol: Looks great mate!


----------

